# How do I stop my cat from play biting me?



## sphynxcat (Oct 18, 2004)

My cat who is 12 months old bites us when he wants to play. It really hurts and sometimes he does this while we are sleeping at night. He also sucks on us and it is very annoying. Anything I can do to discourage these behaviors? We try getting up and walking away from him when he starts in on the bites and ignoring him hasn't worked.

Thanks!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I know that a few people on here try "yelping" when the cat bites. That way, the cat knows he's hurting you.

Our boys bite at our feet when we are in bed. I don't think they've grasped the concept of "mom and dad's feet UNDER THE COVERS!" They seem to think it's an animal burrowing or something. :lol:


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

can you lock him out of the room?

Sampson is a 1.5yo male that I just adopted, and he is doing that, arggggggggggggh!! He attacks me and everything. When he attacks me, I say "no bite!!!", but he hasn't quite gotten it yet, LOL!!

I know from my last cat that this phase will pass, so I am just dealing with it. However, I do shut my bedroom door at night so I can sleep.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

Its definately a hard one, and I havent mastered the "attack of feet under the bed covers" to be honest. 

As far as biting is concerned, I have come to the conclusion that a cat only bites when 

a. You are annoying it (enough kisses thank you, please go away) or
b. It is bored

My Bruce used to bite me regularly, but since he has started going out during the day there is absolutely no problem. This might not be popular with the members, but if my cat bites me completely intentionally, (and im sure you all know what I mean by that), I would give him a smack on the nose. I would never hit him very hard or anything, but he doesnt like it and its my opinion that they learn quicker this way.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Redirect his biting by giving him some toys when he bites. By all means stop touching or playing with him when he bites you. Let him know biting means you aren't going to be with him. The yelping very loudly does help . Also, grabbing by the scruff and moving him away from you lets him know you're the boss. My little Freckles who is onkly 10 weeks old likes to bite and when she does I just put her down and ignore her. She runs off and does her own crazy thing. No problem!!


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

My cat Spooky will also try to nip at my chin when I'm lying down in the bed... he also likes to gnaw on my finger. It doesnt really hurt but I dont like for him to think its ok to do it just in case he does start to bite hard. 

One thing I have tried that you may want to do is whenever your cat starts to bite, if you can, grab the cat and pull him away and try to show him other toys to play with that ARE ok to bite! :lol:


----------

